# Où trouver les modèles de mail avec Léopard ?



## Milcheck (27 Décembre 2007)

Je souhaiterais savoir comment faire pour trouver les modèles de mail prévus avec Léopard,  je n'arrive pas à trouver ces modèles dont j'aimerais me servir pour rédiger et envoyer mes mail - Merci de votre aide précieuse et à plus tard ...


----------



## xanadu (27 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour
Ouvrir Mail, nouveau message, sur la barre d'outils "Afficher modèle"
Sinon va vers Présentation et personnalise ta barre.
Bonne nuit


----------



## Milcheck (27 Décembre 2007)

Merci Xanadu ... mais lorsque je vais dans présentation et personnaliser la barre , je ne vois pas de modèles mail !


----------



## xanadu (27 Décembre 2007)

Milcheck a dit:


> Merci Xanadu ... mais lorsque je vais dans présentation et personnaliser la barre , je ne vois pas de modèles mail !


Il faut que tu sois sur nouveau message et puis présentation......As-tu bien lu le message précédent ?


----------



## Milcheck (28 Décembre 2007)

Oui Xanadu ... je t'avais bien lu ... je te promet ! J'ai fais fichier > nouveau message puis présentation > personnaliser la barre d'outils ... mais je n'ai rien comme modèles de mail ! Il faut peut-être les télécharger ? Ils apparaissent comment dans personnaliser la barre d'outils ?


----------



## xanadu (28 Décembre 2007)

Milcheck a dit:


> Oui Xanadu ... je t'avais bien lu ... je te promet ! J'ai fais fichier > nouveau message puis présentation > personnaliser la barre d'outils ... mais je n'ai rien comme modèles de mail ! Il faut peut-être les télécharger ? Ils apparaissent comment dans personnaliser la barre d'outils ?



Je vais te faire une capture d'écran.
Je répète:il y a sur la fenêtre de personnalisation : "Afficher les modèles"(à la troisième place)
Tu la fais glisser sur ta barre d'outils.
Tu vas vers ton mail et tu fais nouveau message, puis tu clicks sur "Afficher les modèles"


----------



## Milcheck (28 Décembre 2007)

Xanadu ... je suis tellement désolé d'insister !!! ... mais nulle part n'apparaît " Afficher les modèles " et c'est la raison pour laquelle je me pose la question de savoir si ces modèles ne doivent pas être téléchargés ? Style Mail 3 peut être ?


----------



## xanadu (28 Décembre 2007)

Milcheck a dit:


> Xanadu ... je suis tellement désolé d'insister !!! ... mais nulle part n'apparaît " Afficher les modèles " et c'est la raison pour laquelle je me pose la question de savoir si ces modèles ne doivent pas être téléchargés ? Style Mail 3 peut être ?



Mail 3.1 dernière version(avec léopard)
Si tu as léopard , tu as la dernière version, non ?


----------



## Milcheck (28 Décembre 2007)

Je viens de vérifier et c'est une version 2.1.2  de Mail ... mais je ne comprend pas car je viens d'acheter mon Imac il n'y a pas encore une semaine !


----------



## xanadu (28 Décembre 2007)

Milcheck a dit:


> Je viens de vérifier et c'est une version 2.1.2  de Mail ... mais je ne comprend pas car je viens d'acheter mon Imac il n'y a pas encore une semaine !



Quelle est la version de ton OS?
Voir barre de menu >Pomme>A propos de ce mac
Si tu es sûr d'avoir la version léopard, va vers barre de menu>Pomme>Mise à jour des logiciels


----------



## Milcheck (28 Décembre 2007)

Mac OS X version 10.4.11


----------



## xanadu (28 Décembre 2007)

Milcheck a dit:


> Mac OS X version 10.4.11



Donc ton mac n'est pas livré avec la version 10.5(Léopard)
Si cela ne fait qu'une semaine que tu l'as eu ,tu as droit (gratuitement) à cette version en la réclamant


----------



## Milcheck (28 Décembre 2007)

Xanadu ... je fais un Break juste pour te remercier pour ta patience ( Immense ! ) ... mon Imac était livré avec un Cd Mac OSX Léopard que je n'ai pas installé !!! Serait ce la clé de mon souci de " Modèles Mails " que je ne trouve pas ?


----------



## xanadu (28 Décembre 2007)

Milcheck a dit:


> Xanadu ... je fais un Break juste pour te remercier pour ta patience ( Immense ! ) ... mon Imac était livré avec un Cd Mac OSX Léopard que je n'ai pas installé !!! Serait ce la clé de mon souci de " Modèles Mails " que je ne trouve pas ?




Alors tu l'installes en lisant bien les instructions et les différentes manières d'installation.
Sur ce Forum tu trouveras des discussions à ce sujet.
Bonne nuit(elle porte conseil à ce qu'il parait)


----------



## Milcheck (28 Décembre 2007)

Xanadu ... encore franchement Merci ... suis super content car tes réponses m'ont permis de me rendre compte de ma bêtise et c'est de toutes façons un pas en avant ! Je ne manque pas de te tenir informé du résultat ... Bonne nuit à toi et à Bientôt ...


----------



## xanadu (28 Décembre 2007)

Milcheck a dit:


> Xanadu ... encore franchement Merci ... suis super content car tes réponses m'ont permis de me rendre compte de ma bêtise et c'est de toutes façons un pas en avant ! Je ne manque pas de te tenir informé du résultat ... Bonne nuit à toi et à Bientôt ...



Tout le plaisir est pour moi  Bonne année à toi et à tous tes proches


----------



## Milcheck (28 Décembre 2007)

Meilleurs Voeux également pour toi et l'ensemble de tous ceux qui ont la chance de t'entourer ... oui ... oui ... tu as bien lu ! Je te tiens informé de mes avancées ! à plus tard donc ...

Ok, mais alors, vous allez finir ça dans le bon forum ... "Internet et réseau", parce que, de mémoire, les mails, c'est un "truc internet", ça, nan ? :rateau:


----------

